# Looking for a short term flat anywhere in Japan



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I absolutely need to find a fully furnished flat anywhere in Japan for less than 500 eur./month and with a private ADSL/wifi access which is absolutely necessary for my work (I'm a freelance webdesigner).

I would need such an accommodation during only 3 months.
Size isn't important as long as it's clean and shops are close enough by walking distance.

The problem is that I don't know where to search despite the fact that I can read Japanese. Monthly Mansions are too expensive for such short stays.

Knowing this, could someone let me know what would be the best solution for me? Are there popular websites where I could post an ad or find flats to rent for people like me?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Try Metropolis -- it's a free English language magazine that's been around nearly two decades and carries quite a collection of classified and paid-for ads for various things, including housing: Metropolis Magazine - Japan's No. 1 English Magazine


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Larabell 

It wasn't obvious at all in my first post but actually, I know a lot about Japan. I know most of the things foreigners and long time expats should know about Japan.

I know about Metropolis (formerly Tokyo Classifieds), Tokyo Notice Board, Guest houses, Monthly/weekly mansions like the ones at good-monthly.com, Leopalace and so on.

I posted here with the hope that, maybe, I could get some info/tips that are not well known.
I wonder if "well kept secrets" about Japan exist for me 

You must know that the difference between euro and yen badly hurts europeans traveling to Japan. The cheapest monthly mansions cost an average of 700 euros per month ... which is still too expensive for me.

But I admit that I'm looking for the impossible ... maybe 

Thanks again for your time.


----------

